# Express Entry Canada



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi There,

I am just about to embark on an application for Express Entry to Canada. I am British, and I am currently resident in the UK.

I have a skilled job offer for Canada, I speak English, I have funds, I have Master Degree, I have 9 years of Work experience.

As far as my research has gone, I initially only need the following documents:

English test - IELTS 
Educational credential assessment report
Proof of Funds
Job offer letter
I know other documents will follow, but initially is that all I need to prepare in advance? some of the documents will take a while to sort, so I want to get ahead of the game.

Also, does anyone have recent experience of applying for the Express Entry visa? What are typical timescales? and is there an actual cost associated with the visa?

Any advice/tips/info appreciated.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Has the employer applied for/gone through a Labour Market impact assessment for the job they've offered you?. Your employer will need one before they can hire a non-Canadian/permanent resident.


----------

